# vibration of plastic liners (shifting cables) around BB



## mindanalyzer (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi 
I own a 2013 Look 695 SR and I am having a small issue related to vibration of the plastic liners (house shifting cables) at the level of the bottom bracket

When I did the build I decided to leave these liners as they came without cutting them and I am having a vibration noise when I pedal. I can replicate the noise by touching these liners in the same way as if playing with the strings of a guitar

Have u encountered this problem? Can you offer any suggestion?

I have a pic to attach but I don't how to do it from my iPhone and my job firewall does not allow to access this site 

thanks


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I left about an inch of the liner from both sides. I connected the two halves with some shift liner from an old set of sealed cable housing I had. Not sure if it was Gore or Avid Flakjackets. Will post a picture when I get home. Since two ends are connected now, they don't rattle.


----------



## mindanalyzer (Jul 26, 2011)

Can you post a couple of pics to have a graphic idea of how u did it


----------

